# Preaching Christ and him crucified (John Owen)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 16, 2020)

“My hope is, that the Lord and Judge of all will find me intently occupied in preaching Christ and him crucified, in season and out of season, and wrestling in prayer with God our gracious Father, for the salvation of the little flock of his well-beloved Son.” John Owen to Oliver Cromwell

Epistle dedicatory of John Owen, _A Dissertation of Divine Justice: or, The Claims of Vindicatory Justice Vindicated_ (1653) in William H. Goold (ed.), _The Works of John Owen _(1850-53; 16 vols, Edinburgh: Banner of Truth, 1967), 10: 484-85.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

